

 At School, Technology Starts to Turn a Corner - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/17/technology/17essay.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
m0nty
Anyone have details of the kind of software being used here? In my experience,
much "educational" software is embarrassingly lame, often over-priced, not
available over the Internet, and made unmanageable by various copy-protection
schemes. I'd be interested in the exceptions to this, particularly if you
happen to be developing your own :)

